# CADPAT  Weapon Camo. (Or How to Disappear in Plain Sight!!! )



## Skullboy (10 Jan 2005)

I thought it would be interesting to have a "Family" pic of the different types of CADPAT I have painted for myself and customers.

 -Temperate (TW) CADPAT
 -Desert (AR) CADPAT
 -Urban CADPAT (Just completed)

Click on the thunbnail to view the larger image.










  SKBY.


----------



## MikeM (10 Jan 2005)

Very very nice, perhaps an Arctic version is next?


----------



## Skullboy (10 Jan 2005)

MikeM said:
			
		

> Very very nice, perhaps an Arctic version is next?



  Maybe. Not hard to do. Flat white with some differing shades of grey, and maybe somebrown tones to resemble dirt.

   SKBY.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (11 Jan 2005)

You PAINTED that one?  Fine work, and you must have infinate patience... I know some ERT guys who might find that interesting..


----------



## Big Foot (14 Jan 2005)

As Don CHerry would say "Beauty!" I'm not even a big fan of guns, but even I must say those are sweet.


----------



## Devlin (14 Jan 2005)

That is some really nice work, well done. What would it cost to get a rifle done in CADPAT, just curious?


----------



## Skullboy (14 Jan 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That is some really nice work, well done. What would it cost to get a rifle done in CADPAT, just curious?



 A complete rifle (Stock, action, scope, & mounts in CADPAT/MARPAT Camo would be around $400.00 + shipping.Pricing varies with the type of camo and what parts/accessories you want painted.

 A complete rifle takes approximately 20 hours of work to complete(this includes surface prep &masking).

 Completion time also depends on my work & family schedule.I do this as a side hobby to help fund my shooting addiction. 

   Thx.

  SKBY.


----------



## mo-litia (14 Jan 2005)

SkullBoy

A little off topic; is urban CADPAT something the CF has, (If it is I think it must be like the the desert pattern of which there is not much around.), or is it your own creation?  Just curious, whatever the source it looks awesome!


----------



## Skullboy (14 Jan 2005)

mo-litia said:
			
		

> SkullBoy
> 
> A little off topic; is urban CADPAT something the CF has, (If it is I think it must be like the the desert pattern of which there is not much around.), or is it your own creation?  Just curious, whatever the source it looks awesome!



 I don't think the CF has actual Urban CADPAT as per say.

The Urban Rifle I painted was something myself I came up with after consultation with the rifles owner.I am doing a  different Urban Style CADPAT right now for a another customer(different colors/shades).

   SKBY.


----------



## soldiers301 (15 Jan 2005)

CF are currently working on a Urban CADPAT, a first contract was awarded for CADPAT Urban camouflage shelter.


----------



## goodform (15 Jan 2005)

The urban CADPAT almost looks like the new american camo coming out.


----------



## MikeM (16 Jan 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> CF are currently working on a Urban CADPAT, a first contract was awarded for CADPAT Urban camouflage shelter.



Any type of reference you could point me to? I'd be interested in reading that. This is the first I've heard about Urban CADPAT.


----------



## soldiers301 (16 Jan 2005)

Ive seen this on Defence website in  «Whats new » section, they where talking about the contract for the CADPAT Urban camouflage shelter.


----------



## soldiers301 (16 Jan 2005)

Here is the link, check for this :

HAMILTON, ON â â€œ A $293,500 contract was awarded to Fell Fab Limited for the supply of 4000 urban camouflage covers. The covers provide protection to field equipment and stores used in an urban environment. The delivery date for the covers is January 2005.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1454


----------



## MikeM (16 Jan 2005)

Thanks, much obliged!


----------



## purple peguin (26 Jan 2005)

very nice camo job !


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (1 Feb 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Here is the link, check for this :
> 
> HAMILTON, ON â â€œ A $293,500 contract was awarded to Fell Fab Limited for the supply of 4000 urban camouflage covers. The covers provide protection to field equipment and stores used in an urban environment. The delivery date for the covers is January 2005.
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1454



Do you know of a website for that company...because I live in Hamilton On


----------



## soldiers301 (1 Feb 2005)

The internet adress of FellFab is : www.fellfab.com 

The city adress is :          FELLFAB Limited
                            2343 Barton Street East
                                Hamilton, Ontario 
                                L8E 5V8 CANADA


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (2 Feb 2005)

Thanks...I wonder if they would sell just the CADPAT materiel? Because our corps needs epaulets.


----------



## soldiers301 (2 Feb 2005)

Your corps ? What kind of corps ? 

Selling CADPAT in any way is illegal, this is the property of the Canadian Government. 

If you talk about a military corps or unit, they should be able to have any kind of material. But if you talk about a cadet corps, I dont see the necessity to have CADPAT material.


----------



## canuck#1 (2 Feb 2005)

GREAT GREAT Job man thats sexy


----------



## SlipStream (5 Feb 2005)

Skullboy you part of ASC??? pretty sure i remember seeing those on their site just wondering is it the same person.


----------

